# St Quentin Vet



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Taking the dog to France for the first time and we are viewing the Tour de France. One of our campsites is close to St Quentin. Has anyone any experience of any Vets in this area

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

For the past two years we have been to 
Catherine Keiffer
32 rue Guise
02100 Saint Quentin
03 23 08 88 60
She speaks excellent English and we were charged Euro 80 for two golden retrievers under the previous rules. Hopefully they will be a bit cheaper this year.  
You can park by the church which is only a few yards away.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this the one, if so, are the details correct and do you know the opening hours?


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes this is the one but I am afraid that I do not know their opening hours, we saw her at 5:00pm and 4:30pm.


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks Davidandgwen

May I ask did you book your appointment?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Mark

I think they are similar to UK vets so I always book by telephone, they speak English so no worries.

Regards

David


----------

